# Wanna go wade fishing



## Zeicho (Jan 27, 2013)

Haven't been to the dike since Ike is the island still there? Anybody doing any good out there thanks


----------



## DawnPatrol (May 2, 2006)

*Mosquito Island / Texas City Dike*

Still there and still dangerous for those who are careless. Already some drownings this year. Read this thread: http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=497758&page=3


----------

